# Rewiring a cab to mono/stereo



## Raysus (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey,

I will soon sell a cabinet I have which has stereo and mono inputs, which is really convenient for me, but my new cab is just mono and I was wondering if it's hard to rewire a cab to mono/stereo.

If it's something complicated, I would probably bring it to some sort of tech who could do it for me. If so, does anyone know somebody in the Ottawa region that can do it?

Thanks


----------

